# Melk



## BigGuy (19/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/18)

This juice is just the shizz.. Love it. New bottle waiting for me at home that i ordered from you guy's on Tuesday..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/7/18)

Java will launch at Vapecon at selected vendors.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/18)

BigGuy said:


> Java will launch at Vapecon at selected vendors.



This is great @BigGuy !!


----------



## BigGuy (31/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

